

Introducing: Dray – It's Like Unix Pipes for Docker - rfjimen
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/dray-docker-workflow-engine/

======
hackerews
Happy to get involved. We've tried out a similar setup at
[https://api.blockspring.com](https://api.blockspring.com).

